# getting creative with hang tags



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

I have been trying to figure out how i wanted to do my hang tags. I thought business card are a little smaller than what i wanted to use and from the couple of printing sites i have been on hang tags are kinda pricey. I have found a couple things other than hang tags and business cards that could work as hang tags. Has anyone else thought of or used anything else to give a more differant feel. 

Things i have seen 

book marks (don't have to look like bookmarks)
folded business cards
post cards


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

48hourprint.com.  I just got some in today. Look great. Really inexpensive.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank's for sharing, they have some pretty decent prices.


----------



## chance_b (Sep 13, 2006)

I just recently ordered a batch of business-card hang tags, but made sure to specify a heavier card stock so they aren't so thin. I plan on punching eyelets/grommets into them and hanging them from the neck labels with something. You should be able to buy the eyelet punch at some hardware/tool stores, along with eyelets of course; if not, Ebay is always there.

I didn't originally plan on going with business card sized tags though.

If you want to get fancier, consider looking into die-cut cards; you'd have to do the research though, I never looked into it much myself. It would be a little pricier though as they have to create a die (unless they have existing dies you could choose from). You could get some pretty cool shaped tags though, I imagine those places would also handle the printing unless you didn't want them to.

I even considered going with a grungy look, and using torn pieces of corrugated cardboard or something similar and punching eyelets into those. If you want something simply square or rectangular, consider checking out an art supply store. They would have heavier card stock, as well as all other kinds of fancy stuff you could use as well. Also consider fabric houses, hang tags made out of denim or other fabric are pretty cool. If you have a young brother or sister who wanted to make a little money, you could maybe set them up with a paper cutter and get them cutting out tags and punching the holes in them.

You could also handle the printing yourself in a number of ways, though you may be a little limited there. If you're fortunate enough to do your own screenprinting, or have a friend who does, you could print directly on whatever material you plan on using. Otherwise, you could do things like make a stencil and spraypaint your logo on, or even have a custom stamp made (check vistaprint.com) and just stamp them all. You may be a little limited to colors though this way, if that matters.


----------



## Mindstate (Oct 11, 2007)

48hourprint looks pretty cheap, could come in handy for myself


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

Yea i saw 48hour.

I was looking for something a little bigger and when i saw i could get post cards for 40 bucks. It gives you a lot more freedom. I was tring to see if anyone else has done anything like that.


----------



## reiyou (Oct 24, 2007)

I use 48hourprint.com for both my business cards and hang tags, and am pretty happy with the quality. The hang tags come in business card size, or 6" long. In my case, I also select the rounded corner option. The pricing is pretty good for full color, front and back. The aqueos coating is nice too (there are several coating options).

I think if you call them, you can arrange to have the hole punched in another size card i(for example, one of their postcards).


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

i use spot-uv coated business cards


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I like the look of those hang tags that are made of t-shirt material with the wording screen printed on. I got some soft leather swatches yesterday from a furniture store ,approx business card size and when I looked at them I thought they would look great as a hang tag, maybe with just the brand name stamped on or if they were a little bit bigger you could glue a regular hang tag to it. No idea how much something like that would cost but its unusual and would look good on a high end t-shirt.

Another thought was a dog tag type metal label, you can get them for sublimating the design on.

Lee


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

i was thinking about using acetate business cards for the hangtags/business cards..... costs a little bit more....bit unique enough for people to keep....i would think

b


----------



## craftmouse (Jun 7, 2007)

I use business cards that I designed and hand stamp and print myself that look pretty professional but I've also seen folded business cards. They sorta look like the tent style place cards you'd find at a banquet or something. I think Paper Direct carries those and they come perforated so you can print them yourself if you are going to want to go the DIY route. Paper Direct also carries things like invitation cards and other things that might work on a larger format too. I've always been a DIY person, if I can do it myself and not have to pay someone else to do it...I do.


----------



## dreamerwolf (Jul 5, 2008)

How about moo.com's mini cards? If you're looking for a business card type of thing, but smaller. My friend had some made and they are really cool.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

dreamerwolf said:


> How about moo.com's mini cards? If you're looking for a business card type of thing, but smaller. My friend had some made and they are really cool.


They're very cool, but if I recall their pricing structure correctly, not very cost effective. The pricing is fine for their intended purpose (personal cards), but probably not for something as low value as a hang tag. Obviously that depends on your business / budget / margins / selling price though. They do have the advantage of being individual, so you can do cool things with that (like numbering a limited edition) that could otherwise be difficult.


----------



## tuan (Nov 11, 2006)

Unik Ink said:


> 48hourprint.com.  I just got some in today. Look great. Really inexpensive.


What do you put on the hang tag? Is the barcode printed on the hang tags or that's the retail store's responsibility? If it's the store's responsibility, I assume hang tags should be printed with enough blank space for the store to put their barcode sticker on?
THanks


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

tuan said:


> What do you put on the hang tag? Is the barcode printed on the hang tags or that's the retail store's responsibility? If it's the store's responsibility, I assume hang tags should be printed with enough blank space for the store to put their barcode sticker on?
> THanks


I have printed the barcode on customer's hangtags before, but they were more aesthetic than functional. I'm sure that the retail stores could scan the barcode, and program their own item information for the barcode. As long as they don't have another item with the same code, it should be functional as well.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

Unik Ink said:


> 48hourprint.com. I just got some in today. Look great. Really inexpensive.


Great link! thanks.


----------



## tuan (Nov 11, 2006)

Unik Ink said:


> I have printed the barcode on customer's hangtags before, but they were more aesthetic than functional. I'm sure that the retail stores could scan the barcode, and program their own item information for the barcode. As long as they don't have another item with the same code, it should be functional as well.


Thanks for the feedback.
What is the usual route that most sellers take on barcode? Do most print hang tags without the barcodes and leave room for the retailer to put their own barcode on the hang tags or print the barcode right on the hang tag? 
You mentioned that you have printed barcode on your hang tags before, does that mean you don't do that anymore and do you now leave room for the retailer to put their own barcode on your hang tag?


----------

